# weaning for pets?



## Ebers (Jun 1, 2014)

I have 16 kits that are 3-3 1/2 wks old & they're starting to eat pellets & hay I have a lady that wants to buy 4 as quick as I can get them to her what would be a suitable age to wean the 4 kits?


----------



## Ebers (Jun 2, 2014)

Would 4-5 wks be too early to wean em?


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 2, 2014)

Most kits are pretty much weaned off their mama by 4 weeks old. The main thing they need their mother for after that is for social skills. The absolute earliest they could go, IMO is 4 weeks old.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 2, 2014)

Weaning age depends on the breed of rabbit you have.  5 - 6 wks for the big, hearty, fast growing meat breeds and 6 -7 wks for small and dwarf breeds is the norm.  

As for myself.....I have sturdy dwarf breeds and watch them for a week or two after weaning before I consider selling them.  I do this for the sake of the rabbits, as well as, to keep a good reputation for selling great, healthy stock.

Besides thinking about the development of your kits' gut and whether or not they'll survive the transition of weaning and moving to a new home environment, you'll want to also consider the ethics and legality of selling rabbits at such a young age.  In many states, it is illegal to sell rabbits younger than 8 weeks old.  Laws will vary from state to state.  In my state, meat rabbits can legally be sold as young as 6 wks.    It is the norm for everyone else to wait 8 wks before selling baby rabbits.  

Anyone wanting to buy rabbits under 6 - 8 wks of age raises a big red flag in my book of experience.  They are either an unethical dealer selling to an unethically run pet shops or just have unrealistic ideas about the development and raising of rabbits.  My advice is to either turn her down flat or tell her she can wait until they are 6 - 8 wks old when their GI tract is well developed enough to easily survive going to a new home.  In any case, it is always good to educate her about rabbit development and care.  

I hope that helps you in some way.


----------



## Ebers (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for ur insight


----------



## Ebers (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok the kits are now 4wks old & they are emptying a 9" feeder between the 9 of them & the doe almost daily they're obviously eating pellets but I think I'm gonna wait atleast another wk to wean em the other doe with 7 babies aren't eating half as much. I think I'll just let the lady know if they get tired of the buns she can always bring them bk


----------

